# My Garlic Stir Fry Experiment was pretty good! Help me get it to GREAT!



## panzarotti (Oct 15, 2011)

So I made some chicken stir fry straight out of the joy for cooking book. 

  The were three sauces the book wanted me to make separately.

  The First sauce was 
  1 tbl spn of cornstarch 
  1 tbl spn if Chinese cooking wine or dry white wine
  2 tspoons of light soy sauce  (I used regular soy) 
  2 teaspoons of oyster sauce
  1 tea spoon of sugar 

  Then 1.5 pounds of skinless chicken 
  Then in another bowel 
  4 teaspoon finely minced garlic ( I reduced this to 2)
  1 tbl spn ginger (I used japnese ginger that my roommate had
  2/3 cup chicken stock 
  ½ cup of snow peas (I had no snow peas) 
  3 scallions sliced length wide (my roommate had) 

  And a medium a onion cut into ¼ pieces  part of the meal was soup! J 

  Now I made the decision to leave this as a stand alone soup …. (That worked out well) 


  I actually decided not to mix this up with the fried chicken portion 

  Then finally  mix well in a small bowl 

  1 tbl spoons hoisin sauce 
  1 tbl spoon ketchup 
  1 tbl spoon sesame oil.
  1/ ½ teaspoons dark soy sauce 
  ½ tspoon crushed red pepper flakes ( my improvisational instinct told me to add a little more … and it ended up a tad too spicy but not tooooo much) 

  This sauce  was added on at the end 

  At the end of the day I basically pounded the chicken pieces into flour (instead of corn starch) 

  It was pretty dam good as a meal…. But I feel I'm at the edge of AMAZING! 

  Please add feedback and tweaks from your personal cooking experiences!


What should I reduce ... What should I add.


----------



## cookingmom53 (Jan 5, 2014)

I make this recipe all the time, my family loves it. The secret is good ingredients. Make sure you use the all the stuff they say, don't skimp on the garlic and remember the ginger would be better if fresh, its cheap and you can freeze it. Let the chicken marinate about 2 hrs before cooking it. My family likes spicy so not only do I add a little more red pepper flakes but I also add a dash of Chinese hot chili sauce. I usually saute a red and green pepper and one onion after the chicken(sometimes I use boneless pork cutlets) cooks a little.  I serve it with Balsmati Rice and Pot Stickers.


----------

